# Aria with Easy melody and little lyrics



## Hedda (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi.

I will soon apply to Opera Undergraduate educations around Europe.

I am in a hurry.

I am a soprano. 24 years old. I have b12 deficiency so a little problem with memory.

I live in Sweden and wonder if you know arias and lieder that are easy to remember with a easy melody and little lyrics.

Maybe something like this (repetetive) 



 but an aria and for a soprano soloist.

Thank you in advance!
Hedda Nilsson


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hedda said:


> Hi.
> 
> I will soon apply to Opera Undergraduate educations around Europe.
> 
> ...


What is your teacher advising?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Without any more information, I'm guessing at your age that the lyric soprano parts might suit. Some arias without a ton of words are:

O mio babbino caro from Gianni Schicchi (overdone but shows off the voice)
Thy hand, Belinda / When I am laid in Earth from Purcell's Dido and Aeneas
Batti, batti, o bel Masetto from Don Giovanni
Quando m'en vo from La Boheme

Lieder
Zueignung-Richard Strauss
Après un rêve-Fauré
Some Swedish lieder (you would know better than I!)

Strictly guesses to get you started. Good luck Hedda! Doing something simpler very well is better than doing something more difficult, not so well.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

"The Evening Prayer" from _Hansel and Grete_l.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Ombra mai fu from Handel's *Serse*

Take a vitamin B12 supplement.


----------

